# glow paint sights



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got some paint for the gun sights and I added today. I need to find a better way brush it than what I have. you just put a led light on it and it makes them glow. so I'm not sure what I'm going to do because you have to add a light to it to glow. I just hate to spend 120.00 on sights for a back up gun when the gun only cost 230.00


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you can't see your sights...or the pistol...you shouldn't be shooting.
If you can't see your sights, you can't see your target and what may be behind it.

Me? I find glowing sights a distraction that takes my focus away from my target.
I have practiced enough to be able to shoot pretty accurately by seeing only the silhouette of my pistol as a dark form against my target.
If you practice sufficiently, you too will find glowing sights much less than useful, and maybe even impractical.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with friend Steve. You have to identify your target and what's behind it. I have inexpensive motion detectors in my home connected to various lamps. I might stay in the hallway in the dark, but any intruder would probably light himself up. Moreover, I have a powerful flashlight either on me or attached to the firearm. I live alone so I doubt I'll be pointing at a family member, but even though pointing a gun at a family member to use the flashlight seems scary, I think it's better to ID that person and I want to maintain the same grip without the light. I also have larger LED floods on all four sides of the house with motion detectors or manual switch. For me, glowing sights are a distraction, like it is for Steve.

My normal sights show up wonderfully when a lamp is on or the flashlight is lighting the intruder with around 500 lumens of strobe. I originally thought the strobe feature would also be distracting, but for me, it's not at all. From behind the strobe, it's just a flickering flashlight beam. From an intruder's point of view, it's confusing. blinding, and somewhat disabling for a short time. My neighbor and I shared being on the wrong end of that strobe, and it's no fun. The Nitecore P05 comes with an extra battery and case for slightly under fifty bucks. It's some of the best money I've spent and I'll be buying more from Nitecore. I think I paid something like $53 for the tactical version which includes a weapon mount, extra batteries and titanium clip.

Nitecore P05 460 Lumen Self-Defense LED Flashlight Mounting Kit


----------

